# casting off the rocks from michigan to P.A.



## HappySnag

cleveland
i cast off the rocks sunday night,no fish for me,some guys got 3 steelies and small eye.


----------



## HappySnag

cleveland rocks
i fish last night i got 20" eye and 15" smolmouth,bouth hit HJ#14 silver/blue.


----------



## set-the-drag

How bad does the water look


----------



## HappySnag

set-the-drag said:


> How bad does the water look


2' to 3' visibility,not bad


----------



## HappySnag

i fished last night,300 casts 1 bump 0 fish for me,waves 1' les ,visibilyty 3'.i cover 1/2 mile casting up to 240'.


----------



## Steimy

Do you mean you cast 240ft (80 yards) per cast?


----------



## set-the-drag

Wind blows the right way you can cast that easy. One night me and my brother went casting with a hard South wind and I had a couple cast that took half the spool it was insane. Took like 5min slow cranking to get it in. Was thinking it was going to be the ticket and get some pigs but did get anything


----------



## HappySnag

Steimy said:


> Do you mean you cast 240ft (80 yards) per cast?


yes 240 ' cast,i had best casts 290' with wind help.
first i do longest cast,every day is difrent it depend on wind,when i hit fish i count turns on the reel,now i know how far the fish are,if that is single fish is no defrent but school off eyes i get multiple bite.
i remember distance and by the clock where the fish was,like 11 a clock,now i cover 10 and 12 a clock.if is very dark and i can not see the line,when i hit fish i moove the rod left and right while fighting the fish and i know where was the cast.


----------



## "chillin"

Getting any bumps snag? They gotta be moving in close soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag

"chillin" said:


> Getting any bumps snag? They gotta be moving in close soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


did not fish,next week.


----------



## "chillin"

We fished out of Cranberry yesterday from 7 to 5. 4 walleye for the day. Didn’t really start marking fish until we got a couple miles out. Tried for perch 3 hours. 0 perch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ditchdigger

New to casting for walleye from shore here. Anyone use a weighted bobber to cast out farther? This is what we did back in the day for white bass on Kelley’s when I was a kid.


----------



## HappySnag

ditchdigger said:


> New to casting for walleye from shore here. Anyone use a weighted bobber to cast out farther? This is what we did back in the day for white bass on Kelley’s when I was a kid.


you can try anything.
most people use stick bait HJ#14,red eye shad, ratle traps,floating,suspendig,sinking,it depend where you fish and how you cover from 5' to 30' dept,
you can use swim bait any size any jigs,depend on dept off water.


----------



## HappySnag

cleveland
i fished last night 5pm to 8pm,no bump no fish,water visibylity 6" very mudy and strog curent,every 3 cast oak leafs on hook.


----------



## stampman 60

ditchdigger said:


> New to casting for walleye from shore here. Anyone use a weighted bobber to cast out farther? This is what we did back in the day for white bass on Kelley’s when I was a kid.


10 yrs ago on the rocks at Mazurik ramp access at night fishing with 2 poles with BIG bobbers with rattle traps. plus casting one got caught by the DNR and got a ticket. claim you could catch walleye if big waves.


----------



## HappySnag

cleveland
last night 100 fisherman,0 eyes and 1 steelie. bumping 5 times in one cast on shad.
100 or more boats troling,not one report.boats were spred from rocky river to east 72,some close and some past crib 10 miles.


----------



## Schatty

The night bite has been very spotty for us this fall. We have made 7 trips during the brawl, caught decent numbers of fish on 4 trips and got skunked on the other three trips. The last two nights (tuesday and wednesday) were awful, not a bump for about 8 hours of total fishing.


----------



## HappySnag

cleveland
thursday night 0 fish,just bumping shad.


----------



## stampman 60

just a thought. if there is plenty of bait fish a 100 yards off shore , why would they need to push bait into the shore.


----------



## HappySnag

stampman 60 said:


> just a thought. if there is plenty of bait fish a 100 yards off shore , why would they need to push bait into the shore.


#1 the fish has to be there,to catch them.
#2 if the fish are there,they have to be positive mood to catch them,if they are in negative mood not feeding,you will not catch them.


----------



## baitguy

stampman 60 said:


> just a thought. if there is plenty of bait fish a 100 yards off shore , why would they need to push bait into the shore.



100 yards out there's lots of room to scatter ... they might crowd them towards shore to pin them in and less ways for them to escape being eaten ...


----------



## Labman1127

The large schools off cleveland seem to be in 50’ - 58’ and tons of bait out there. No reason for them to swim in 6+ miles at night to feed when there’s an all your can eat shad buffet right there. 
Also, the water is almost 5 degrees warmer at 58’ than it is at the shoreline hence the reason for the bait and fish out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast

Rocks retain heat. I wouldn't be surprised if the water temperature around the rocky shoreline is a bit warmer on some particular days.


----------



## Osmerus

Labman was right. Colder water near shore. Warmer water off shore. That goes for surface and bottom temp. Eye shoreline bite prolly wont get good again till that changes. Need some North winds.


----------



## BFG

Agree with this ^^^^^^. The shoreline bite in the Western basin has been very, very tough. We are 0 for 6 or 7 trips. Can't catch fish that aren't there. Add in the low water, dirty water, and then the lingering algae bloom in the far West, and yep...it sucked. 

I guess the lake got back at us for all of them that we caught in the spring.


----------



## HappySnag

last night 60 eyes come out from east 55


----------



## BFG

See....once all them boats quit making all that noise, them walleyes felt safe enough to come close to shore.....


----------



## RStock521

Fished Edgewater from 5-6 tonight, didn't see any caught. Fished E55th from 6:15-7, also saw nothing.


----------



## BFG

Saw a lot of pics from last night. They are biting somewhere.


----------



## EYELANDER75

RStock521 said:


> Fished Edgewater from 5-6 tonight, didn't see any caught. Fished E55th from 6:15-7, also saw nothing.


Bite turned on later over there at edgewater. 8 to 10pm . Happysnag and I fished east and only one steelie and one eye. Eye went 30 1/4 by snag. Seemed they got a few at 55th too


----------



## K gonefishin

Bunch of fish were caught at 55th last night, guys to the right and left of me caught (I didn't) on the north side and know the east facing wall fish were caught as well. Its packed, tough getting a spot my buddy held one for me till I got there.


----------



## EYELANDER75

Edgewater and 72nd were dead tonight. Tons of bait and no fish


----------



## Osmerus

Fished the Cle area the last 3 nights, 6 to 9. Landed a nice solid 10 pound fish 3 nights ago. Landed two 5 to 6 pound fish 2 nights ago. Chrome P10s seemed to work the best. Last night no fish, flat water and loads of shad near shore.


----------



## HappySnag

only one eye last 2 nights,90' out 9pm on chickin scrach.


----------



## kdn

I fished Gordon park. 75 casts...no hits... no bait....water is very low.


----------



## HappySnag

last night 0 fish come out.


----------



## HappySnag

cleveland
last night i fished with my friend i got 0 he got 2 eyes.


----------



## HappySnag

cleveland
last night i bumped 2 and my friend got 4.


----------



## stampman 60

fri nite. 29 in 2 27in 26in, 3 more. Sat. nite 26in 2 25in 3 more. All pregnant I had nothing to do about that. Please allow for cold weather shrinkage. 🤣


----------



## HappySnag

last night one hit no fish.dificult to cast,you had to stand 20' from edge even that i was hit with 2 waves over head,we packed early.


----------



## RStock521

Fished E55th from 5-7 tonight. I got 1 around 6 and saw 1 other caught. I hope it turned on after I left.


----------



## RJDowm

Fished Huron the last couple of nights the bite has been good with some limit catches


----------



## EYELANDER75

Fished with happysnag last night/ this morning, did well.


----------



## RStock521

Nice work guys! I fished for burbot last night at Fairport for the first time, and unsuccessfully. Did see 4 or so walleye caught between 5-10PM.


----------



## EYELANDER75

RStock521 said:


> Nice work guys! I fished for burbot last night at Fairport for the first time, and unsuccessfully. Did see 4 or so walleye caught between 5-10PM.


Well got a repeat performance in the cle tonight. I love me some fat girls.


----------



## stampman 60

Question on a very nice catch. Where they all unleaded fish? 🤣


----------



## EYELANDER75

Haha. Yep I did not find any foreign objects inside while cleaning. Otherwise I would have to put CA Prop 65 warning on zip lock in freezer for possible lead contamination


----------



## EYELANDER75

Heard edgewater was dead tonight. 55th was so so


----------



## Fishing75

Nice fish!! A little off topic but I figure guys that are catching walleye could answer best.

Have you guys tried lead tape or storm suspend strips to tune jerkbaits for casting off the pier?
Trying to improve my jerkbait game
Thanks


----------



## EYELANDER75

Test in bucket of water with the snap swivel or duo snap attached to see if it sits horizontal. Some lures sink some float some dive head first or tail first. Yes adjust as needed.


----------



## EYELANDER75

On another note cle was amazing tonight. Landed 7 lost another 7 or 8 fish to the waves and rocks. Missed another 10 to 12 fish. Bandit walleye shallow fruit dots is the only lure that came out of the box tonight.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

With the newer suspending baits that are out there there really isnt a need unless you want to get down a lil deeper


----------



## HappySnag

wednesday 0 fish.
100 boats out from east 72 not one report.
must be turnament going on.


----------



## stampman 60

TRIPLE-J said:


> With the newer suspending baits that are out there there really isnt a need unless you want to get down a lil deeper


if you are fishing for leaded fish you will need deep divers.


----------



## HappySnag

time to cast off rocks tonight,line is not freezing.make sure you have corkers with carbite tips on.kising the rock is easy but it hurts.


----------



## HappySnag

cleveland rocks
i cast last night from 5pm to 11 pm 0 bite 0 fish,waves 2' les,curent west to east.bunp few shad.


----------



## Kenlow1

You gave it a good shot Happy! One of these nights you get into them again.


----------



## HappySnag

i casted last night,i cover lot spots i seen 50 fisherman 0 fish for everybody.


----------



## Trouthunter

I hit E.55th last night for less than an hour. Got there around 8 and only had maybe 10 people fishing. Not one fish from anyone and everyone was gone by 9


----------

